# Color?



## ajohn (Feb 24, 2020)

...I don,t know... A citron sandwich?


----------



## ajohn (Feb 24, 2020)

I've been trying to slow down the life thing lately, cause I've been loosing touch with some of the things I really enjoy doing, like the jar thing.
Problem is I also still love doing the concrete and masonry thing. After 44 years though that's really taking a toll. Maybe I just have a problem saying no, maybe I'm just afraid to stop. I don't know,.... Any shrinks out there? one thing for sure, over the years I've really enjoyed this site and I'm going to make a better effort to participate.... Cause that's what Lobo would have suggested.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 25, 2020)

Masonary Is brutal buddy i know. I have worked for old school stone masons, concrete masons, and have been doing tile now for over 35 years. My knees are pretty bad. Not to mention my neck And back. I would suggest getting some young help to do all the bull work and you do the finishing troweling. Just a suggestion. I found it hard to trust anyone to do any of the installation. Sure they can lug tile, bags of morter, staple wire lathe and tarpaper,and maybe mix mud (i am picky about my morter). Besides it is my name on the job. Working through referals and i don't advertise. I just needed a couple of good guys willing to learn and patience. Sometimes i forget how long it took me to get where i am. It is not easy.  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ajohn (Feb 25, 2020)

Amen. Newer gens to busy pushing buttons.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 27, 2020)

Replied to your other post but wanted to make sure to say howdy here in case you didn't see it .  Old Lobey told it like it was. You put your time in , time to enjoy your hobbies more , work only if hobbies get boring . Been roofing for 40 years getting ready for  full-time time hobbies myself. Good to see you posting !
Rick


----------

